# immigration at jo'burg airport



## sjc15 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all,
Am hoping someone can help me out here, am really just looking for information as i find it difficult to believe I'm the only person to be in this situation but having no luck on the net! It is a very very long story, but the main problem is that I'm leaving South Africa in 3 weeks to return to the UK for a month. I have no stamp or visa in my passport as my old one was stolen over a year ago. I have only just recieved my new one (my Embassy were investigating the theft for ages). I have contacted an immigration lawyer to advised me (unofficially of course) to leave the country and I'll have to pay a fine before I return. I wondered if anyone has been in this situation before? I'm really trying to find out if bneing fined is the worst that immigration at the airport will do as I will be travelling with my toddler son and don't want any problems leaving. The lawyer said that they'll see it as if I overstayed and fine me accordingly, but with no entry stamp or visa I'm getting more and more worried as the day gets closer! Four separate immigration agencies have advised me against going to Home Affairs to see if they can help, although they have no other advice to offer me and don't seem to know Johannesburg Immigration's procedures in cases like this.

I'd be so grateful if anyone has any inforamtion or has been through this. My husband is a SA citizen so obviously I want to be able to return after I've visited my family in the UK.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

You obviously have the case number from when your passport was stolen as well as letters from the embassy regarding the theft?
Secondly,get a certified copy of your Marriage certificate, Husbands SA Passport and ID book (any SAPS will certify copies)
and contact the chief immigration officer at Oliver Thambo( what name is it this week?) and ask his advice. Worst case is that you will pay a fine and have to try and claim it back.


----------

